# Official Chicago Bulls at Cleveland Cavaliers (Update, Tyrus still sick)



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

vs. 








Bulls are 2-2 and Cavs are 3-2


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Official Chicago Bulls at Cleveland Cavaliers*

Chicago Bulls Stats so far

88.0 pts a game and allow 94.8

We shoot .409% and .222% in threes
We allow .467% and .300% in threes

We average 45.3 rebounds and allow 42.5
We get 14.5 offensive and give up 9.0 offensive rebounds. 

Luol Deng 17.8
Derrick Rose 11.8
Brad Miller 10.5
John Salmons 10.5
Joakim Noah 10.0

Deng leads the team in rebounding with 10.5 a game. Joakim Noah 9.8 a game.

Rose leads the team in assists with 4.8 a game 

Salmons is shooting 26%, Hinrich 35%


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Official Chicago Bulls at Cleveland Cavaliers*

Cleveland Cavaliers stats

Average 95.2
Allow 90.4

Shoot .442% and .455% in threes
Allow .427% and .355% in threes

39.6 rebounds a game and allow 42.8 

LeBron James 25.2
Mo Williams 17.4
Shaquille O'Neal 11.4


Anderson Varejao and LeBron James lead the team in rebounding with 7.8 a game. 

LeBron James leads the team in assists with 8.2 a game.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: Official Chicago Bulls at Cleveland Cavaliers*

This is a loss. 

The only bright spot I think we can take out of this would be our FG%. We need Rose to get back on track, hes so much better than what he looks like right now.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: Official Chicago Bulls at Cleveland Cavaliers*

Rose should have a good day with Mo Williams trying to stop him. I could see the Bulls sneaking one out here, but I think the Cavs are ready to start rolling.


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

*Re: Official Chicago Bulls at Cleveland Cavaliers*



GregOden said:


> the Cavs are ready to start rolling.


The loss to Boston in their season opener and then the loss to Toronto has to be disheartening to the Cavs. They're behind in the race against the Celts and Lakers so I look to LeShaq to especially want to win this game and extend their 3 game winning streak. The Cavs are going to want a good position when it comes to home court advantage in the playoffs, and so far Boston is not playing around. I expect LeShaq to be especially fired up to win this game.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Official Chicago Bulls at Cleveland Cavaliers*

This would be a great win for us if we could pull it out... we're going to have to shoot the lights out to get close.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: Official Chicago Bulls at Cleveland Cavaliers*

The .500 express will temporarily be delayed at Cleveland.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

*Re: Official Chicago Bulls at Cleveland Cavaliers*

If we play like we did last night we could very easily get blown out this game. I hope we bring some energy and enthusiasm. I imagine Tyrus still is under the effects of the flu which sucks. I'd like to see him back on the court and dispell all of this conspiracy theory crap.

ACE


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: Official Chicago Bulls at Cleveland Cavaliers*

Tyrus has the suckage flu.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Official Chicago Bulls at Cleveland Cavaliers*



thebizkit69u said:


> Tyrus has the suckage flu.


Ya true

To update everyone:

http://www.facebook.com/chicagobulls?ref=nf


> Update from practice: Tyrus Thomas did not practice today (flu) and will not make the trip to Cleveland for Thursday night's game vs. Cavs


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

*Re: Official Chicago Bulls at Cleveland Cavaliers(Update, Tyrus still sick)*

I hope we get to see at least a few minutes of JJ... have been surprised he's not been used at least a little more.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: Official Chicago Bulls at Cleveland Cavaliers(Update, Tyrus still sick)*

I didn't expect a W anyways, but losing Tyrus bites since he's had some pretty good games versus CLE in the past. His athleticism around the basket has caused Lebron trouble at times. I distinctly remember Tyrus blockk multiple LBJ shots during our OT win against them last year, when Lebron had a horrible shooting performance (and then made some bogus excuses afterward about him being sick -- he sure didn't look very sick to me in how he moved).


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Official Chicago Bulls at Cleveland Cavaliers(Update, Tyrus still sick)*

http://www.chicagobreakingsports.com/2009/11/thomas-joins-bulls-in-cleveland.html



> Tyrus Thomas will be in Cleveland with his Bulls teammates after all and said he's going to try to play tonight.
> 
> A wan-looking Thomas boarded a commercial flight by himself this afternoon. Sitting in first class and drinking Odwalla orange juice, Thomas said, "I'm doing alright. Just want to be there."


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Official Chicago Bulls at Cleveland Cavaliers(Update, Tyrus still sick)*



Wynn said:


> I hope we get to see at least a few minutes of JJ... have been surprised he's not been used at least a little more.


Me too. The kid can play and with Salmons shooting, why not let him play?


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: Official Chicago Bulls at Cleveland Cavaliers(Update, Tyrus still sick)*



truebluefan said:


> Me too. The kid can play and with Salmons shooting, why not let him play?


Vinny Aurbach thinks Taj is better. 

I tried giving Vinny a chance but he is clearly a dumb ***, the Bulls are struggling to put points up and he continues to play an undersized 5 at the 4 who can at best give you 5-10 points on chip in shots or tip ins. James Johnson at the very least gives the opponent something different, the Bulls are just full of these rail thin bigs who have energy and hustle, give the skilled Johnson some burn, at the VERY LEAST hes someone different who can strecth a defense or get the other big in foul trouble with his above average ball handling. 

It just makes no sense to me at all.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Official Chicago Bulls at Cleveland Cavaliers(Update, Tyrus still sick)*



thebizkit69u said:


> Vinny Aurbach thinks Taj is better.
> 
> I tried giving Vinny a chance but he is clearly a dumb ***, the Bulls are struggling to put points up and he continues to play an undersized 5 at the 4 who can at best give you 5-10 points on chip in shots or tip ins. James Johnson at the very least gives the opponent something different, the Bulls are just full of these rail thin bigs who have energy and hustle, give the skilled Johnson some burn, at the VERY LEAST hes someone different who can strecth a defense or get the other big in foul trouble with his above average ball handling.
> 
> It just makes no sense to me at all.


I guess I need to clarify When I think of JJ I think SF, that is where he should get some time, simply because of what you said. VDN likes Gibson. So if he is to get time, it needs to be there and SG in very limited minutes. 

Trouble is, we have seen TT at SF and Deng at PF, so the kid cant break the lineup. 

I agree with your take on JJ and I too thinks he should get some burn, especially this early in the season.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: Official Chicago Bulls at Cleveland Cavaliers(Update, Tyrus still sick)*

Tyrus went to Cleveland today.



> Tyrus Thomas will be in Cleveland with his Bulls teammates after all and said he's going to try to play tonight.
> 
> A wan-looking Thomas boarded a commercial flight by himself this afternoon. Sitting in first class and drinking Odwalla orange juice, Thomas said, "I'm doing alright. Just want to be there."
> 
> Asked if he's going to play, he said, "Gonna try it."


http://www.chicagobreakingsports.com/2009/11/thomas-joins-bulls-in-cleveland.html


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Official Chicago Bulls at Cleveland Cavaliers(Update, Tyrus still sick)*

The Cavs are not clicking on all cylinders just yet. I hope they dont click against us. LOL

We have to shoot better than 40%!


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Official Chicago Bulls at Cleveland Cavaliers(Update, Tyrus still sick)*

Victory would be nice - TNT games make me happy.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Official Chicago Bulls at Cleveland Cavaliers(Update, Tyrus still sick)*

Cavs have won three in a row.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Official Chicago Bulls at Cleveland Cavaliers(Update, Tyrus still sick)*

Ugh - we're stuck with Reggie Miller calling this one. Awful.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Official Chicago Bulls at Cleveland Cavaliers(Update, Tyrus still sick)*

gibson blocks shaq


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Official Chicago Bulls at Cleveland Cavaliers(Update, Tyrus still sick)*

Salmons scores from 7 feet


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Official Chicago Bulls at Cleveland Cavaliers(Update, Tyrus still sick)*

Rose misses the jumper


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Official Chicago Bulls at Cleveland Cavaliers(Update, Tyrus still sick)*

James misses the 3


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Official Chicago Bulls at Cleveland Cavaliers(Update, Tyrus still sick)*

James with the lay up on the break 3-2 Cavs


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Official Chicago Bulls at Cleveland Cavaliers(Update, Tyrus still sick)*

Noah hits the jumper


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Official Chicago Bulls at Cleveland Cavaliers(Update, Tyrus still sick)*

Salmons with the block


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Official Chicago Bulls at Cleveland Cavaliers(Update, Tyrus still sick)*

Rose hits the jumper! 6-3 Bulls


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

*Re: Official Chicago Bulls at Cleveland Cavaliers(Update, Tyrus still sick)*

Rose will be the player of the game


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Official Chicago Bulls at Cleveland Cavaliers(Update, Tyrus still sick)*

Come on Noah, bad pass.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Official Chicago Bulls at Cleveland Cavaliers(Update, Tyrus still sick)*

Parker with the 3


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Official Chicago Bulls at Cleveland Cavaliers(Update, Tyrus still sick)*

Gibson scores 10-8 Bulls


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Official Chicago Bulls at Cleveland Cavaliers(Update, Tyrus still sick)*

Salmons misses a 3


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

*Re: Official Chicago Bulls at Cleveland Cavaliers(Update, Tyrus still sick)*

Noah gonna get himself a 20 rebound game if he continues


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Official Chicago Bulls at Cleveland Cavaliers(Update, Tyrus still sick)*

Noah is fouled on the rebound attempt.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Official Chicago Bulls at Cleveland Cavaliers(Update, Tyrus still sick)*

5:43 10-8 Bulls

Bulls 42%, Cavs 27%.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Official Chicago Bulls at Cleveland Cavaliers(Update, Tyrus still sick)*



P to the Wee said:


> Noah gonna get himself a 20 rebound game if he continues


LOL ya. He has 4 already


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Shaq with the hook shot over Noah


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Salmons hits the jumper


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

James with the drive and lay up


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng hits the jumper


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Miller and Hinrich in


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

NiceQ Deng to Gibson for the dunk!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

James with the drive, scores and Hinrich fouls him

28-26 Cavs.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Tyrus is in


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Thomas is in


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich hits the 3 game tied


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

What a dunk by James! Wow


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gibson hits the 3


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

West to James for the dunk.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng hits the jumper. 26-21 Cavs.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Miller fouls Z


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Miller hits two fts


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Hinrich


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich with the spin move for two and is fouled!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

End of one, bulls down 27-25.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Z is fouled by Thomas


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Pargo in the game


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Nice drive by Rose


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose drives and scores on the lay up


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

3 guard lineup with Hinrich Rose Pargo


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Good drive Ty


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose to TT for the lay up!


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Pargo gets right at jacking up dumb shots


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Pargo misses from the top of the key


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

TT blocks Gibson!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich with the floater! Bulls 31-30


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Parker hits the 3


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wow! Rose nice drive to Noah for the dunk!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

7:31 35-33 Cavs. 

Bulls 50% and 50% in threes. 
Cavs 48% and 60% in threes. 

L. James 11, Hinrich 7, Salmons 6. 

Cavs 19 rebound, Bulls 11


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Shaq and Z's size is bothering the Bulls


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Pargo misses the 3


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng with the jumper


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

5:30 37-35 Cavs.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

James with the lay up


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

gibson with the jumper from the side


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich to noah, Noah is fouled by Z

FTA splits the pair.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gibson with the offensive rebound and is fouled by Williams


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls missing shots.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Salmons with the lay up on the break


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

1:57 43-40 Cavs


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

We are getting killed on the boards 25-17


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

James looks hurt


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Taj hitting his shots


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Salmons finally hits a 3


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gibson scores


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Salmons with the 3! Bulls lead


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

45 - 43 Bulls

yes!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls have played hard the entire first half.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich to Gibson, misses the lay up, rebounds and is fouled

FTA splits the pair


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Nice! We got a 3 point lead at the half against the Cavs in Cleveland. Didn't expect this.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

End of two, 46-43 Bulls

.455% and .400% 
Cavs .409% and 30% in threes

J. Salmons 11, Gibson 9. 
L. James 13, A. Varejao 9

Noah has 6 rebounds, Rose has 5 assists. 

*Bulls have just two turnovers!*


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Why did Danny Ferry think getting Shaq was a good idea?


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Great job in the 1st half Chi town. Keep it up, and pull out a W in Ohio.

By the way , the rookie Taj Gibson is looking good.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

23AJ said:


> Great job in the 1st half Chi town. Keep it up, and pull out a W in Ohio.
> 
> By the way , the rookie Taj Gibson is looking good.


Gibson has surprised a lot of us! A pleasant surprise


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Chuck was right, James needs to to run more. Imagine what he could do with us. 

He wont run as much with shaq in the game. And with Z in at the same time, that clogs up the lane for him


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

truebluefan said:


> Gibson has surprised a lot of us! A pleasant surprise


He seems intelligent and fundamentally sound. And when I heard he had a 7 foot plus wing span! I was like snap kid may do some work in the league!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

James misses both fts


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng gets fouled. Non shooting.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls starting cold


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Salmons with the lay up on the break


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Shaq muscles in low. 48-47 Bulls


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Miller to Deng with the backwards dunk


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gibson blocks parker


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Rose has been less than impressive so far. Hopefully he gets it going in this game tonight.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Cavs 55-53


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

We are now shooting our normal 41%


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Miller hits the jumper game tied


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich with the drive game tied


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

James hits over Deng


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Taj with a tip in


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Miller scores again


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

2:40 59-59

.410%

Cavs .431%


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

James hits the 3


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich to Noah and he gets fouled

fta hits both 61-61


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

I am surprised how neck and neck this has been. The Bulls are looking scrappy so far.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

TT hits the jumper


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

End of 3, Cavs 65-63


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Terrible defense at the end of the quarter by the Bulls. Deng had James covered squarely. Why run off the three point shooters? Sometimes I just have to scratch my head when these basketball players make some bone headed plays. At the very least I rather give up a two versus a three. Make LeBron James hit the mid range jumper for petes sake.


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

*Bulls finally got their swag back ... (sorry, I was listening to Amerie)*



truebluefan said:


> End of 3, Cavs 65-63


Not a bad look for us at the end of the 3rd. Fourth quarter will be interesting.

Gooooooo Bulls!


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Its like the Bulls horrible shooting rubs off on their opponents.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Dizzle bangs in a 3


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nice three by deng


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng to Rose for the lay up bulls ahead


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

*Bulls swag is oh so bad.............*



thebizkit69u said:


> Its like the Bulls horrible shooting rubs off on their opponents.


 The Bulls' favorite curmudgean.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> Its like the Bulls horrible shooting rubs off on their opponents.


thats one way to look at it or our defense...


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Man Dengs shot is back to being sillay


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng scores. 70-68 Bulls


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

If Rose only played the first 3 quarters like he does the 4th...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

rose drives all the way from end to end and scores on the lay up


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Did you guys show Derrick the sensation Rose my post about him not playing so great ? Because in the 4th quarter, he's making the Cavs his punk *** *****.

Good job!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls .448%

Cavs .409%


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

23AJ said:


> Did you guys show Derrick the sensation Rose my post about him not playing so great ? Because in the 4th quarter, he's making the Cavs his punk *** *****.
> 
> Good job!!


He did this against the Bucks as well


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

OH god please stop mikeing up Vinny. "Ok Guys Run" "Make open Shots." lol I mean really! This is your Bulls head coach lol.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Shaq over noah


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Jesus! Did you see Vinny doing the timeout talk to the team? He called Kirk "Kurt" again. And I thought it was embarrassing enough in interviews...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Pargo misses


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

truebluefan said:


> He did this against the Bucks as well


Mikey like's it!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

TT with the jumper! Bulls by 4


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Shaq over noah again


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose with the strong move for a lay up and misses


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

West goes end to end for the lay up game tied at 74


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Miller gets fouled.

ball out


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gibson with the lay up, bulls up 2


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Shaq called for the foul on the offensive rebound attempt


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Miller with the steal Rose explodes for two on the lay up 78-74


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Shaq blocks Miller


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Williams scores 78-76 Bulls


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Rose looks bad when hes running Vinny's lame offense but when hes given the freedom to do what he wants its like night and day.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Shaq getting down and dirty tonight.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

5:18 Bulls up by 2! Blocking foul was called on Williams before the time out

Bulls 42% Cavs 43%

L. James, L. Deng, J. Salmons 14, S. O'Neal and A. Varejao, T. Gibson 11

*Rose has 9 assists!*


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> Rose looks bad when hes running Vinny's lame offense but when hes given the freedom to do what he wants its like night and day.


Ya I agree


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose fta hits both


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Shaq Blocks Gibson


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Miller called for the push off on the offensive rebound attempt


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Replacement refs own the real refs. That was a foul on Shaq


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Shaq with the hook shot over Miller


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Miller with the jumper, 10th assist for Rose


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose misses a 3


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls up by 4, less than 3 minutes left and we have the ball


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Deng and Taj Gibson are studs.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

I'm telling you Rose needs to be more assertive, he at the very least left 4 points on the court by not continuing his drive to basket, hes a bit afraid of Shaq but if he would continue he would easily have 4 more points in the fourth.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Millers old slow move keeps working


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Miller drives and scores on the bank shot. Bulls up 6


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> I'm telling you Rose needs to be more assertive, he at the very least left 4 points on the court by not continuing his drive to basket, hes a bit afraid of Shaq but if he would continue he would easily have 4 more points in the fourth.


He needs to be a lot more assertive from here on out. I agree


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Miller misses the shot then fouls James


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

1:59 Bulls up two


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose hits the shot!


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Rose be ballin


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

James hits the 3


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Salmons blocked by James! 

Bulls ball 1:03 and ahead 1


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Vinny and his magical timeouts lol.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

both teams are shooting 42%


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Man how can the Bulls leave James wide open for three ? Come one they need to get it together on defense.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Salmons misses a 3


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Game will be decided on this play


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Salmons misses 24 second violation. 

Cavs ball 4.3 left in the game


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Wow Vinny is such an IDIOT!!! Why does he call timeouts every damn change of position but with 18 seconds left he doesn't call a timeout to call a damn play!!! OMG WHY DO Bulls fans stand for this kind of amateur coaching!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

It would be a heart breaker if we lose


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Not trying to be biased, but on slo-mo, it's clear that ball changed trajectory (i.e. hit the rim).


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Bulls Win!!! Bulls Win!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Good!!!!!!!!


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

I hope Vinny gets fired and soon, he could have cost this team the win with his horrible game plan.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Nice win!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls win!! 86-85


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

We are 3-2


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Great job Chi town. I enjoyed this one with you!!


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

thebizkit69u said:


> I hope Vinny gets fired and soon, he could have cost this team the win with his horrible game plan.



Yeah, super likely he's going to get fired for beating the Cavs on the road, dude.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Congrats on the victory - great defensive stop to end the game.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

The Bulls missed wide open shots all night long but still won the game, unlike the Spurs. Does that mean the Bulls are good, or that the Spurs and Cavs are C minus material?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

23AJ said:


> Great job Chi town. I enjoyed this one with you!!


We enjoyed having you


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

jnrjr79 said:


> Yeah, super likely he's going to get fired for beating the Cavs on the road, dude.


Anyone with a brain can see how bad of a coach he is, 18 seconds left the Bulls have the lead they should have called a time out and set things up instead they where running around like headless chickens and almost turned it over. 

HE IS NOT A GOOD COACH.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

TwinkieTowers said:


> The Bulls missed wide open shots all night long but still won the game, unlike the Spurs. Does that mean the Bulls are good, or that the Spurs and Cavs are C minus material?


Cavs are not the 62 win team from last year, but still pretty good. 

We have to start shooting better, but ya we are pretty good with our energy and D. 

We made just 7 turnovers


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> Anyone with a brain can see how bad of a coach he is, 18 seconds left the Bulls have the lead they should have called a time out and set things up instead they where running around like headless chickens and almost turned it over.
> 
> HE IS NOT A GOOD COACH.


And he cost us the game...oh wait. So we won despite VDN. I will take that.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

TwinkieTowers said:


> The Bulls missed wide open shots all night long but still won the game, unlike the Spurs. Does that mean the Bulls are good, or that the Spurs and Cavs are C minus material?


Rose took over when he had to and Lebron seemed to disappear when he had to take over.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Hey, at least VDN had timeouts left near the end of the game.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

truebluefan said:


> Cavs are not the 62 win team from last year, but still pretty good.
> 
> We have to start shooting better, but ya we are pretty good with our energy and D.
> 
> We made just 7 turnovers


Cavs won 66 games last season.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

truebluefan said:


> And he cost us the game...oh wait. So we won despite VDN. I will take that.


On the bright side, Rose looked like Rose again. Took it to the basket and kept the Bulls on top. Despite Vinny's horrid coaching I hope Rose does this every night.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

thebizkit69u said:


> I hope Vinny gets fired and soon, he could have cost this team the win with his horrible game plan.


If Vinny would to be fired, you'd still find something to complain about.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

TwinkieTowers said:


> Hey, at least VDN had timeouts left near the end of the game.


Give him Coach of the Year.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

I'm also guessing that the Bulls' improved defense (sans Boston game) isn't because of VDN's coaching?


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

P to the Wee said:


> If Vinny would to be fired, you'd still find something to complain about.


Ok answer me this, did Vinny coach a good game tonight?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> Rose took over when he had to and Lebron seemed to disappear when he had to take over.


You know why Labron disappeared? Deng. Even the broadcasters mentioned it.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> Ok answer me this, did Vinny coach a good game tonight?


He coached a win, on the road against a top 3 team in the East. With TT having the flu.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Basel said:


> Cavs won 66 games last season.


After I posted the 62, I was wondering if it was 66 instead. I stand corrected


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

thebizkit69u said:


> Ok answer me this, did Vinny coach a good game tonight?


I'm not gonna lie, I didn't pay attention to that one bit. Maybe he did coach a bad game, I don't know, but we ****ing just beat the Cavs on the road, how the **** can you not be happy? You know you're not forced to be a Bulls fan.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

So, the team's talent level is subpar (that desperately "needs" to trade for Bosh), and the coaching is horrible, but they are 3-2 while beating the Spurs and the Cavs.


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

Yee haw, we won!

:champagne:

EDIT: If we beat the Bobcats, and we should - we're at home, we will be 4 - 2. Not a bad start. A shocking start at that.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

truebluefan said:


> He coached a win, on the road against a top 3 team in the East. With TT having the flu.


The question is did he coach a good game. That statement is like saying VDN is a better coach than Greg Popovich because the Bulls beat them. 

The Bulls won because Rose took over and Luol Deng played some good defense.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

thebizkit69u said:


> Anyone with a brain can see how bad of a coach he is, 18 seconds left the Bulls have the lead they should have called a time out and set things up instead they where running around like headless chickens and almost turned it over.
> 
> HE IS NOT A GOOD COACH.



Dude, I'm not a Vinny fan at all, but saying "I hope he gets fired soon" after he beats the Cavs is beyond ridiculous. I agree he's not taking this team where it needs to go, but WRITING IN ALL CAPS and asking him to be fired after a big win - get real.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

TwinkieTowers said:


> So, the team's talent level is subpar (that desperately "needs" to trade for Bosh), and the coaching is horrible, but they are 3-2 while beating the Spurs and the Cavs.


We need that one man. We could use Bosh, yes. Or Wade and add a veteran big man as well.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

P to the Wee said:


> I'm not gonna lie, I didn't pay attention to that one bit. Maybe he did coach a bad game, I don't know, but we ****ing just beat the Cavs on the road, how the **** can you not be happy? You know you're not forced to be a Bulls fan.


So what if they beat the Cav's! LOL

The Cavs will be playing for a title, the Bulls will not.
The Cavs are a better team who will win more games against the Bulls than the Bulls will win against the Cavs this year. 

I have no idea why so many of you guys on here get so damn excited about a lucky win.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> The question is did he coach a good game. That statement is like saying VDN is a better coach than Greg Popovich because the Bulls beat them.
> 
> The Bulls won because Rose took over and Luol Deng played some good defense.


Huh? I never said he was a better coach than anyone. Rose took over and Dengs defense...hmmm I wonder who gave them the go ahead to play that way? To teach them? VDN and the coaching staff. 

I would understand your animosity and anger had we lost. We won. 

You are going to have a heart attack at this rate every time we win.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

truebluefan said:


> We need that one man. We could use Bosh, yes. Or Wade and add a veteran big man as well.


I'm just saying by some people's reasoning that despite the Bulls being 3-2 and beating San Antonio and Cleveland, the overall talent level and coaching are atrocious. Come on; something's gotta give.

I do agree that a consistent midrange-shooting PF would help a lot.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

> I agree he's not taking this team where it needs to go,


This is the point!

So what if the Bulls win a game against a good team. I look at the bigger picture, VDN is not the right guy to develop Rose to where he needs to be and is doing a crap job of developing the #16 pick in the draft.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> So what if they beat the Cav's! LOL
> 
> The Cavs will be playing for a title, the Bulls will not.
> The Cavs are a better team who will win more games against the Bulls than the Bulls will win against the Cavs this year.
> ...



Come on, lol really. Come on dont jump on someone for being glad we won ok? let them celebrate. Its like you said the other night during the Bulls game "entitled to opinions" they are too.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

truebluefan said:


> Huh? I never said he was a better coach than anyone. Rose took over and Dengs defense...hmmm I wonder who gave them the go ahead to play that way? To teach them? VDN and the coaching staff.
> 
> I would understand your animosity and anger had we lost. We won.
> 
> You are going to have a heart attack at this rate every time we win.


I'm not angry that the Bulls lost, I'am just easily disgusted by bad coaching.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

thebizkit69u said:


> So what if they beat the Cav's! LOL
> 
> The Cavs will be playing for a title, the Bulls will not.
> The Cavs are a better team who will win more games against the Bulls than the Bulls will win against the Cavs this year.
> ...


:wtf:

Here's a thought - we're fans of the team. Y'know, fans like it when their team wins games. Just sayin'.

Additionally, both of those thoughts aren't certainties - Cavs didn't play for the title last year, who knows if they win the next three games against the Bulls or not.

Beyond that, even, why is it that we played the way we played to beat the Cavs? Coaching. The Bulls aren't out there making stuff up as they go for 48 minutes. In-game, Vinny might not make the best decisions all of the time, no, but you can not entirely discount what goes on outside of games themselves.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

thebizkit69u said:


> So what if they beat the Cav's! LOL
> 
> The Cavs will be playing for a title, the Bulls will not.
> The Cavs are a better team who will win more games against the Bulls than the Bulls will win against the Cavs this year.
> ...


This team worked hard and played great defense to get this win. You think they want to hear a bunch of people like you? That isn't gonna make them wanna play this hard.

And if the Bulls make you this un-happy, nobody is preventing you from jumping on the Cavs bandwagon or wherever.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

TwinkieTowers said:


> I'm just saying by some people's reasoning that despite the Bulls being 3-2 and beating San Antonio and Cleveland, the overall talent level and coaching are atrocious. Come on; something's gotta give.
> 
> I do agree that a consistent midrange-shooting PF would help a lot.


Now you're just exaggerating for effect. Atrocious? No. Mediocre? Sure...like most of the NBA in the grand scheme of things.

EDIT: This second part was intended for bizkit. 

This isn't 2k or Live (or, as I prefer, Madden) - you can't just skip through seasons and worry about the offseason. We need to improve the team, sure, fine - that doesn't mean we just go ahead and forfeit every game so we get a better chance at a high pick. Just maddening.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> This is the point!
> 
> So what if the Bulls win a game against a good team. I look at the bigger picture, VDN is not the right guy to develop Rose to where he needs to be and is doing* a crap job of developing the #16 pick in the draft.*


*
*

Ok I want to comment on that. I read on another board a lot of JJ's DNP have more to do with JJ than VDN. He is late for practices and team meetings, a rookie. His attitude doesnt seem to be good right now. 

So, by instilling the importance of team first not individual are you going to put Vinny down for that too? 

so let me get this right, Rose won Rookie of the year last year despite the coaching or lack thereof by Vinny? Vinny had to have had something to do with that. 

It has been just 5 games! Rose is not 100%. I want him to do more as well. Give him time to heal.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

P to the Wee said:


> This team worked hard and played great defense to get this win. You think they want to hear a bunch of people like you? That isn't gonna make them wanna play this hard.
> 
> And if the Bulls make you this un-happy, nobody is preventing you from jumping on the Cavs bandwagon or wherever.


I hate the Cavs.

The Bulls dont make me un-happy, I just know that unless they get a real coach they are not going anywhere meaningful.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

thebizkit69u said:


> This is the point!
> 
> So what if the Bulls win a game against a good team. I look at the bigger picture, VDN is not the right guy to develop Rose to where he needs to be and is doing a crap job of developing the #16 pick in the draft.



No, the point is you're being ridiculous. Yes, a new coach needs to get installed for the Bulls to win long-term. But even with Popovich here, they wouldn't win the title this year. So for Christ's sake, step back, chill out, and enjoy a nice surprise win over the Cavs on the road. Hopefully the Vinny thing gets worked out in the next season or two when the Bulls actually have the personnel to start making a run at things.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> I'm not angry that the Bulls lost, I'am just easily disgusted by bad coaching.


Well the way you are coming off it looks like you are angry the bulls won. In fact to add to this arguement go back to look at all three of our game threads where we won. You were very negative *with each and every win*. 

You have to balance your dislike for vinny with the satisfaction of a road win against a good team.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

thebizkit69u said:


> I hate the Cavs.
> 
> The Bulls dont make me un-happy, I just know that unless they get a real coach they are not going anywhere meaningful.


You remind me of Randy Quaid's character in Major League 2.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

King Joseus said:


> :wtf:
> 
> Here's a thought - we're fans of the team. Y'know, fans like it when their team wins games. Just sayin'.
> 
> ...


You said it better than I did!


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

King Joseus said:


> You remind me of Randy Quaid's character in MajorLeague 2.


Major League 2 sucked... Just like Vinny's coaching.



> You were very negative with each and every win.


I was not being that negative, I was just saying the truth. 1 win against a San Antonio team that was horrible and is getting spanked tonight, 1 terrible loss against the Celtics, a lucky win against a god awful Bucks team and 1 lucky win against the Cavs.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

The Bull will never lose another game 

And Bizkit will still complain


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

thebizkit69u said:


> Major League 2 sucked... Just like Vinny's coaching.
> 
> 
> 
> I was not being that negative, I was just saying the truth. 1 win against a San Antonio team that was horrible and is getting spanked tonight, 1 terrible loss against the Celtics, a lucky win against a god awful Bucks team and 1 lucky win against the Cavs.



Bizkit are you this hard up for attention ?


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

SausageKingofChicago said:


> Bizkit are you this hard up for attention ?


I'm not seeking attention, I state some things and people respond like crazy. Just because I dont buy into the .500 express I'm the bad guy?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> Major League 2 sucked... Just like Vinny's coaching.
> 
> 
> 
> I was not being that negative, I was just saying the truth. 1 win against a San Antonio team that was horrible and is getting spanked tonight, 1 terrible loss against the Celtics, a lucky win against a god awful Bucks team and 1 lucky win against the Cavs.


No, you were being negative and making excuses as to why the other team lost. 

Every team in the league has lucky wins. Even our championship teams did! So we discount all lucky wins?

So you still not counting the Spurs win? It shows up as a W. All the "truth" wont change that.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

I haven't seen the game yet . Will watch later tonight but I note that Lebron was held to his average in most categories and was under in his assists, over on his turnovers , and under in his free throws and 3 point shots etc 

I also note that he played bang on his season average in minutes and was also exactly matched off in minutes against Lu Deng.

Sure Deng was down on his points some and his FG% , and , his rebounding but a 15 and 7 night for Lu while chasing the best player in the game around and holding him slightly below par is a creditable result - assuming , Lebron was Lu's cover all night

Can anyone add any insight to this until I see the game?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> I'm not seeking attention, I state some things and people respond like crazy. Just because I dont buy into the .500 express I'm the bad guy?


You are not a bad guy. 

You just need to chill during wins. Most posters do their venting during losses. 

You tend to take the air out of the room. I mean no disrespect by that, but several of us are glad we won and you are quite forceful in complaining about the win. Or making excuses for other teams, similar things like that. 

Some of us, like the win.We are happy we are not 0-5, we could have been, but we are 3-2 with Charlotte coming up Saturday.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Lets not let bizkits negativity be the topic of the victory. I'm misplaced for saying this since I somewhat started this, but ****, we beat the Cavs in Cleveland. Lets celebrate it for the time being!

WE THE BEST!!


----------



## dsouljah9 (Jul 9, 2002)

*BULLS WIN!!!*






:headbang:


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

> No, you were being negative and making excuses as to why the other team lost.


If I made excuses for the Bulls I would have the majority on here agreeing with me but if I state reasons as to why I think the other teams lost, I'm MR. Negative pants lol.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

thebizkit69u said:


> I'm not seeking attention, I state some things and people respond like crazy. Just because I dont buy into the .500 express I'm the bad guy?



No you're not a bad guy just a contrarian - which is a good thing to ensure there isn't too much kool aid being guzzled.

But contrarian for contrarian's sake gets the ire of some posters who are ( understandably ) pumped about the W


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

SausageKingofChicago said:


> I haven't seen the game yet . Will watch later tonight but I note that Lebron was held to his average in most categories and was under in his assists, over on his turnovers , and under in his free throws and 3 point shots etc
> 
> I also note that he played bang on his season average in minutes and was also exactly matched off in minutes against Lu Deng.
> 
> ...


The problem with labron was both deng and the fact that Mike brown played Z and Shaq at the same time. That clogged the lane for James. He needs to run and he couldnt do that. 

That being said, Shaq had a nice game, had some key blocks in the 4th quarter(James had another) or else the Bulls could have won by 7 instead of 1. 

Deng although he didnt shoot well he played well. He was running on the break, played good D. A nice game over all.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

SausageKingofChicago said:


> No you're not a bad guy just a contrarian - which is a good thing to ensure there isn't too much kool aid being guzzled.
> 
> But contrarian for contrarian's sake gets the ire of some posters who are ( understandably ) pumped about the W


Nice! 

I also agree he gives balance to the kool aid train.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

SausageKingofChicago said:


> No you're not a bad guy just a contrarian - which is a good thing to ensure there isn't too much kool aid being guzzled.
> 
> But contrarian for contrarian's sake gets the ire of some posters who are ( understandably ) pumped about the W


Hey, someone has to replace BG7Lavigne's and K4E's perpetual pessimism.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Speaking of pessimists, does anyone know who does Blog-A-Bull on Yahoo! Sports?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Not me, dont know


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

SausageKingofChicago said:


> No you're not a bad guy just a contrarian - which is a good thing to ensure there isn't too much kool aid being guzzled.
> 
> But contrarian for contrarian's sake gets the ire of some posters who are ( understandably ) pumped about the W


Frohman is wise.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

TwinkieTowers said:


> Speaking of pessimists, does anyone know who does Blog-A-Bull on Yahoo! Sports?


I do, and he's no someone you'll see on any forums. He's been pretty mad about things since Skile's last aborted year. (And Skiles is still the same damn coach in Milwaukee - some brilliant stuff, and stuff that makes you go Huh? a lot).


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

And speaking of bad coaches - Exhibit A, the coach of the Cavs. And as a follower of the Bucks, I've seen plenty of really bad coaches the past couple of years. 

What the heck kind of offense do they play?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

this team scares me with the way they shoot or lack thereof.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

We play Cleveland again @ Cleveland pm Dec 4 on ESPN.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

truebluefan said:


> We play Cleveland again @ Cleveland pm Dec 4 on ESPN.


It's so bizarre to play Cleveland twice on their home court before they play in Chicago.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

narek said:


> It's so bizarre to play Cleveland twice on their home court before they play in Chicago.


It is, that is why I posted it.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Throw out the Celtics loss, we are allowing 86.5 points a game in the other 4. Of course, you cant disregard the 118 we allowed Boston.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

The Bull will never lose another game.


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

*Bulls got their swag back, swag back, let's do the swag back...*



SausageKingofChicago said:


> The Bull will never lose another game
> 
> And Bizkit will still complain


The second statement is true. 

Hopefully the Bull will never lose another game on Saturday, because Denver is no walk in the park and they are up next after Charlotte.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

Can ya believe they didn't give Bronny the foul call? Wow, what a happy coincidence. Mike Brown looks like Al Roker.

ACE


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Ahh my poor little sheep, dont blame me for being the only person on here telling it like it is.


----------



## BULLHITTER (Dec 6, 2005)

> Ahh my poor little sheep, dont blame me for being the only person on here telling it like it is.


and just what is it that you seem to be telling everyone it's like? most of your posts are one liners; "vinny sucks", "noah's average and is in no way untouchable", and my personal favorite.... "tyrus sucks".....have i forgotten anything? just what is it,tell that the sheep seem to be missing? that the team is a .500-ish team that's not worth your attention? truth be told, most fans see the team as winning between 41-47 games. maybe they're not worth your praise or intelligent observation until they can win 55 or 60 (prepare yourself for a lifetime of disappointment)...it would seem if that were the case, you'd be more scarce than the BULLHITTER; but no, you're posting lame and unsubstantiated criticisms (always disproven with factual data), and witty threads like "stock market comparisons"....you do provide a fair amount of comic relief though.


----------

